# Food Safety News Sat 12/7/2019



## daveomak.fs (Dec 7, 2019)

Food Safety News
Sat 12/7/2019 4:01 AM





Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 





















* Animal ag trespass law Iowa enacted in March, shot down in December*
By Dan Flynn on Dec 07, 2019 12:11 am Iowa’s latest Agricultural Production Facility Trespass statute, signed into law by Gov. Kimberly K. Reynolds last March 14, is enjoined and prohibited from enforcement “as currently drafted” throughout the pendency of federal litigation challenging it. Federal Judge James E. Gritzner signed a Dec. 2nd preliminary injunction that gave little to Iowa farmers while granting animal...  Continue Reading



* Norwegian fish product linked to Listeria infections*
By Joe Whitworth on Dec 07, 2019 12:03 am A brand of raw fermented trout has been recalled in Norway after being linked to several Listeria infections. Haadem Fisk withdrew ‘Hel rakfisk i spann – 4 kilograms’ with lot number 924 due to Listeria contamination. It was sold across the country. The Norwegian Food Safety Authority (Mattilsynet) warned consumers against eating fish from this...  Continue Reading



* Seattle restaurants with excellent inspection histories target of expanding E. coli outbreak*
By News Desk on Dec 06, 2019 08:00 pm The E.coli outbreak involving several Seattle area restaurants has grown to include 13 cases, up from the original six. The number hospitalized has reached three, up from one. Six Evergreen restaurants, up from four, may have spread the infection. Those six restaurants include: Pioneer Square (106 1st Ave S, Seattle) University District (4609 Village...  Continue Reading



* Risk of exploding bottles prompts chilli sauce recall*
By News Desk on Dec 06, 2019 11:17 am A brand of hot chili sauce from the United States has been recalled from countries across Europe due to a risk of the bottles exploding. The implicated Sriracha Hot Chili Sauce has a best-before date of March 2021, batch code H9TMKA 44 33, and comes in a pack size of 740 ml. Tuong Ot Sriracha...  Continue Reading


----------

